# advertising TIVO-please help



## aida_h (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi,

Im not sure that this is the right place to write this asking, but please anyone who can help me help me please 

Im having project "Success of TIVO's market-plan"

I found a first TiVo's commercial spot (on CBS). Unfortunally I cant download it, and i cant find it anywhere else. 

So if anyone knows where I can find it or if anyone has it please send me on mail

THANKS A LOT.

Aida


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

YouTube.com has pretty much every commercial out there. I did a search for "TiVo" and found 49 commercials or short videos listed.


----------



## aida_h (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks a lot


----------



## Virt (Jun 3, 2002)

HotStuff2 said:


> YouTube.com has pretty much every commercial out there. I did a search for "TiVo" and found 49 commercials or short videos listed.


Too bad there are actually no real TiVo commercials hosted there...


----------

